# 1 pc, 2 utenti (contemporanei)

## xlyz

è possibile avere un pc con due utenti collegati contemporaneamente, ognuno col suo schermo (e questo mi sembra fattibile), la sua tastiera e il suo mouse (e qui, a parte che ovviamente almeno 1 tastiera e 1  mouse devono essere usb per ovvi motivi di porte, ho meno chiaro come gestirlo)?

nel caso quelche spezzone di XF86config sarebbe gradito   :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Credo sia possibile avviare due xfree che usano due schedevideo diverse, mouse e tastiera diversi... ma io non lo farei, per motivi di velocità, e comodità.

----------

## mrfree

premetto che non ho mai sperimentato nulla del genere, anzi mi viene da chiederti perchè ti è venuto in mente  :Rolling Eyes:   , comunque la mia idea è...

avvia 2 xserver, ad esempio console 7 e 8; ovviamente i due server devono avere configurazioni distinte in modo da riuscire a gestire le due tastiere e i due mouse in maniera indipendente.

Cmq questa soluzione necessita di una notevole capacità di calcolo; magari ci sono soluzioni migliori ma questa è la prima che mi è venuta in mente   :Very Happy: 

Tienimi informato... sono curioso   :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> premetto che non ho mai sperimentato nulla del genere, anzi mi viene da chiederti perchè ti è venuto in mente   , comunque la mia idea è...

 

semplice, così metto a posto 2 figli con 1 pc solo (meno soldi e meno spazio   :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> avvia 2 xserver, ad esempio console 7 e 8; ovviamente i due server devono avere configurazioni distinte in modo da riuscire a gestire le due tastiere e i due mouse in maniera indipendente.

 

usare 2 xserver è la soluzione a cui stavo pensando. solo che non so se e come è gestibile una soluzione bi-tastiera e bi-mouse (sul bi-video ci sono molti esempi in giro   :Wink:  ) e vorrei capirlo prima di comprare il tutto

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq questa soluzione necessita di una notevole capacità di calcolo;

 

a parte qualche gioco sono sempre sotto il 20/30% di carico della CPU. non vedo problemi di calcolo. e per una sana partita on line, ci sarà sempre il pc che uso io   :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> semplice, così metto a posto 2 figli con 1 pc solo (meno soldi e meno spazio) 

 

Bella mossa   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> usare 2 xserver è la soluzione a cui stavo pensando. solo che non so se e come è gestibile una soluzione bi-tastiera e bi-mouse (sul bi-video ci sono molti esempi in giro) e vorrei capirlo prima di comprare il tutto 

 

Non dovrebbe essere un problema, ti basta avere 2 file di configurazione diversi, uno per ogni xserver...

(Server1)

sezione tastiera --> tastiera ps2

sezione mouse --> mouse ps2

sezione video --> skvideo1

sezione monitor --> monitor1

(Server2)

sezione tastiera --> tastiera usb

sezione mouse --> mouse usb

sezione video --> skvideo2

sezione monitor --> monitor2

 *Quote:*   

> a parte qualche gioco sono sempre sotto il 20/30% di carico della CPU

 

è questo il punto, con due utenti devi circa raddoppiare questo valore --> 60% in condizioni di carico medio/basso.

Per come la vedo io è parecchio, cmq se i tuoi figli lo utilizzeranno principalmente per la navigazione le prestazioni potrebbero essere accettabili ... almeno DOPO aver caricato mozilla  :Very Happy: 

Quindi se proprio vuoi optare per una soluzione simile avrai bisogno di un HW abbastanza performante e di parecchia RAM (direi non meno di 512MB)

Magari potresti contraddire il famoso detto:

two is megl che one  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

20/30% è il massimo. in condizioni normali sono al 5/15% (e ho un P3/900, con un entry level di adesso non vedo proprio che problemi ci possano essere)

ho trovato questo in giro:

http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/multiuser/

la cosa più complicata da settare è la doppia tastiera

più tardi me lo studio e poi decido

se qualcuno trova un metodo più semplice ...

----------

## ScolaBirra

Butto la' ancora un problema che non e' stato sollevato...

Una delle due schede video deve essere una scheda PCI (non ho mai visto delle mobo con 2 AGP); ricordo che un mio amico un anno fa ha faticato un bel po' a trovare una scheda video PCI.... Se ne hai una sottomano allora nessun problema...

Ciao

Scola

----------

## shev

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una delle due schede video deve essere una scheda PCI (non ho mai visto delle mobo con 2 AGP); ricordo che un mio amico un anno fa ha faticato un bel po' a trovare una scheda video PCI.... Se ne hai una sottomano allora nessun problema...
> 
> 

 

Da profano "butto là"   :Smile:  una soluzione: una scheda video con due uscite? Non si possono collegare due monitor e gestirli indipendentemente? Io ho una matrox g400 con le due uscite, ma non ho ancora provato l'ebrezza del dual head sotto linux, sebbene sia nella lista delle cose "da fare prima o poi".  :Very Happy: 

Male che vada, di buone schede pci in seconda mano se ne trovano. Io ho ancora una splendida e assolutamente perfetta vodoo3 pci che macina pixel a tutto spiano, oltre a una vodoo1 che ancora mi commuove  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ( no, non è in vendita!  :Razz:  )

----------

## akiross

si vabe... vai al mercatino dell'usato e trovi un PC vekkiotto con su una vecchia matrox... o ancora meglio una di quelle schede carine che erano ancora in versione PCI e AGP proprio mentre non c'era questo bus su tutti i PC.

Non credo sia un problema... se trovi qualcuno che vende un vecchio pentium e' fatta.

Se hai possibilita' di sceta consiglio o una Banshee della Creative (se non sbaglio) o una S3, che anche quelle andavno bene. Pero' non so se sono compatibili con Linux... questo devi vederlo tu.

Comunque anche per la tastiera non dovrebbe essere molto complessa la cosa (o no?) dato che se fai tutto USB...

ma ho un dubbio: Come si fanno a mettere 2 file di configurazione

ciauz

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se hai possibilita' di sceta consiglio o una Banshee della Creative (se non sbaglio) o una S3, che anche quelle andavno bene. Pero' non so se sono compatibili con Linux... questo devi vederlo tu.
> 
> 

 

Entrambe compatibilissime, esperienza diretta!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> di parecchia RAM (direi non meno di 512MB)

 

Troppo poca. Io utilizzo sul mio pc in ufficio 512 Mb di ram e ogni tanto swappa di qc Mb (si vabbe' con Word, mozilla, evolution, ecc).

Ma qui stiamo parlando di due utenti contemporanei! Alzerei quel valore tranquillamente a 1 Gb di ram. Se poi ci aggiungiamo pure la doppia sch video (non so se una sk dualhead puo' gestire due desktop distinti) PCI (argh  :Mad: ) siamo sicuri che convenga avere due pc? Voglio dire, gia' devi comprare un altro monitor...

----------

## l0rdt

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho trovato questo in giro:
> 
> http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/multiuser/
> ...

 

Prova quà: [url=linuxconsole.bkbits.com]linuxconsole.bkbits.com[/url]

mi sembra un pò meglio  :Wink: 

Facci sapere

Ciao!

----------

## xlyz

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

> Prova quà: [url=linuxconsole.bkbits.com]linuxconsole.bkbits.com[/url]
> 
> mi sembra un pò meglio 
> 
> 

 

sarò un po' lento, ma ... cos'è? visto l'autore direi il kernel, ma a che mi serve? non c'è una pagina di info?

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*   di parecchia RAM (direi non meno di 512MB) 
> 
> Troppo poca. Io utilizzo sul mio pc in ufficio 512 Mb di ram e ogni tanto swappa di qc Mb (si vabbe' con Word, mozilla, evolution, ecc).
> 
> Ma qui stiamo parlando di due utenti contemporanei! Alzerei quel valore tranquillamente a 1 Gb di ram. Se poi ci aggiungiamo pure la doppia sch video (non so se una sk dualhead puo' gestire due desktop distinti) PCI (argh ) siamo sicuri che convenga avere due pc? Voglio dire, gia' devi comprare un altro monitor...

 

raga' tra un po' ci vuole un cluster di titanium   :Very Happy: 

so due ragazzini che se va bene usano tuxpaint, tuxracer e qualche giochino. tra un po inizieranno con internet e word processing per le ricerche a scuola

un P3 con 2 TNT2 (o radeon/geoforce usate, se vengono via a poco) e ... 256, max 512 di ram a occhio andrebbe già bene

----------

## cerri

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> raga' tra un po' ci vuole un cluster di titanium  
> 
> so due ragazzini che se va bene usano tuxpaint, tuxracer e qualche giochino. tra un po inizieranno con internet e word processing per le ricerche a scuola
> 
> un P3 con 2 TNT2 (o radeon/geoforce usate, se vengono via a poco) e ... 256, max 512 di ram a occhio andrebbe già bene

 

La ram e' poca, fidati, e cmq le sk che dici tu sono AGP ma non esistono mb con due slot agp... Ergo, preparati a performance poco eclatanti.

Per farti un esempio stupidissimo, il CD ServeRaid di IBM (un cd che serve per configurare da boot il Raid sulle sk ServeRaid IBM) ha una mini distro di Linux che fa partire XFree e un solo programmino per la configurazione: beh, vuole MINIMO 128 Mb di ram.

----------

## cerri

Appena effettuato login:

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        255296     175712      79584          0       8408      71424

-/+ buffers/cache:      95880     159416

Swap:       265064          0     265064
```

Evolution + GEdit + Mozilla:

```
cerri@cerrito cerri $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        255296     249084       6212          0       8396      67896

-/+ buffers/cache:     172792      82504

Swap:       265064          0     265064
```

Chi diceva che bastavano 256 MB????  :Wink: 

----------

## l0rdt

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *l0rdt wrote:*   Prova quà: [url=linuxconsole.bkbits.com]linuxconsole.bkbits.com[/url]
> 
>  
> 
> sarò un po' lento, ma ... cos'è? 

 

Oops! scusatemi sarà il caldo: siamo a 37 da una settimana  :Cool: 

volevo dire, quà 

sorry!

----------

## xlyz

x cerri: togli gnome e metti *box, togli mozilla e metti phoenix (o se vuoi proprio andar giù duro dillo) togli evolution e metti sylpheed, poi ne riparliamo. adesso ho phoenix + aterm + aterm con top + sylpheed + fluxbox + idesk + fluxter

cpu p3/900 a 4-5% (preso mentre sto scrivendo, a mani alzatre è meno dell'1%)

mem 256 a 40%-45% (dove phoenix è a 15%, X a 10% e il resto non supera il 3% ciascuno) anzi, apro anche beaver (editor tipo gedit), cha aggiunge ben l'1,3%

cmq quando lo farò ti saprò dire ...

x l0rdt: c'era il link anche nella pagine che avevo segnalato io. cmq grazie. e ad occhio piace di + anche a me come approccio

cmq x il momento tutto sospeso, in attesa di avere un po' di tempo da dedicare alla cosa

----------

## xlyz

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   raga' tra un po' ci vuole un cluster di titanium  
> 
> so due ragazzini che se va bene usano tuxpaint, tuxracer e qualche giochino. tra un po inizieranno con internet e word processing per le ricerche a scuola
> 
> un P3 con 2 TNT2 (o radeon/geoforce usate, se vengono via a poco) e ... 256, max 512 di ram a occhio andrebbe già bene 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52936

glielo dici tu che ha una agp, e non una pci?   :Razz: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> x cerri: togli gnome e metti *box,

 

manco morto  :Smile: 

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> togli mozilla e metti phoenix

 

l'ho in test e non va male, e' vero

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> (o se vuoi proprio andar giù duro dillo) togli evolution e metti sylpheed,

 

Non posso togliere evolution, e non vorrei mai, perche' utilizzo il supporto exchange.

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> poi ne riparliamo. adesso ho phoenix + aterm + aterm con top + sylpheed + fluxbox + idesk + fluxter
> 
> cpu p3/900 a 4-5% (preso mentre sto scrivendo, a mani alzatre è meno dell'1%)
> 
> mem 256 a 40%-45% (dove phoenix è a 15%, X a 10% e il resto non supera il 3% ciascuno) anzi, apro anche beaver (editor tipo gedit), cha aggiunge ben l'1,3%
> ...

 

Ricorda, pero', che io ho fatto solo un esempio, e che il tuo target sono due persone "giocose"...  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52936
> 
> glielo dici tu che ha una agp, e non una pci?  
> 
> 

 

ehehehe ho letto male, radeon non l'ho letto per niente, tnt2 non ne parliamo... ho considerato solo geforce e geforce 2... non mi chiedere il perche', sara' la mia maledetta allergia che mi fa avere dei fiumi negli occhi!!!!   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xlyz wrote:*   togli mozilla e metti phoenix 
> 
> l'ho in test e non va male, e' vero
> ...

 

Non male? Direi che è veramente ottimo. Lo uso ormai da mesi senza problemi (bhe, non importanti), sicuramente uno dei miei browser preferiti.

Da provare, e usare.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lxnay

Secondo voi è possibile avviare due sessioni di XOrg distinte, usando due schede video distinte, due mouse distinti e due tastiere distinte?

Ovvero splittare in due tutto quanto? Sarebbe davvero mostruoso!

Sto cercando informazioni...

----------

## mouser

Cioè queste due sessioni vorresti lanciarle su due diversi pc, immagino!!!!

Bhè, il modo più semplice è quello di lanciare il client da un'altro pc........ questo però implica due cose:

1) Devi avere Xorg installato anche sul pc "client"

2) Le "capacità" di scheda video che vai ad utilizzare (quindi 3d, ram interna) sono quelle in cui gira il server X! Quello che lanci dal client è solamente un'interfaccia all'altro pc.

Probabilmente, esiste il modo per far dialogare due server X in maniera che questi riescano a stare sincronizzati.......... in ogni caso da qui in poi posso aiutarti ben poco..... però sicuramente è un argomento moooolto interessante!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

[edit]: Tengo a precisare che con la parola "sincronizzati" indendevo dire che riescano ad accedere allo stesso fs..... scusate ma ho il pancino pieno e l'abbiocco post pranzo  :Laughing: 

----------

## emix

Forse si puo' fare qualcosa se si usano ad esempio per una sessione mouse e tastiera PS/2 e per l'altra USB, poiché usando due bus diversi non dovrebbero entrare in conflitto. Per quanto riguarda le schede video credo non ci siano problemi visto che si può specificare l'opzione "BusID"... Forse in teoria si può fare, ma bisogna vedere all'atto pratico se funziona.

Edit: ovviamente neanche a dirlo si devono usare 2 file di configurazione diversi.Last edited by emix on Wed Feb 23, 2005 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## emix

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Cioè queste due sessioni vorresti lanciarle su due diversi pc, immagino!!!!

 

Credo che intendesse su un unico pc...

----------

## Flonaldo

certo che esiste, è possibile switchare tra sistemi operativi...figurati tra xorg!

----------

## mouser

Sullo stesso pc è difficile!!!! Bisognerebbe trovare il modo di fare si che Xorg non si veda da solo............ Si possono lanciare due sessioni client, ma per utilizzare hardware differente, e quindi usare due tastiere, due mouse, due schede video, è necessario lanciare due server X differenti.... sono quelli che si interfacciano all'hardware.

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## unz

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   Cioè queste due sessioni vorresti lanciarle su due diversi pc, immagino!!!! 
> 
> Credo che intendesse su un unico pc...

 

mmm ... però come minimo dovresti avere 2 monitor ... se no che fai?

----------

## emix

 *unz wrote:*   

> mmm ... però come minimo dovresti avere 2 monitor ... se no che fai?

 

Certamente, ogni monitor attaccato ad una scheda video diversa.

----------

## Lestaat

Dal basso della mia ignoranza...

non basterebbe lanciare x indicandogli un file di configurazione diverso?

----------

## SilverXXX

sì, si più fare ed è sufficente lanciare x con file di configurazione distinti (ovviamente appositamente configurati), e basta una sola scheda video, ma con due uscite.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho fatto il merge del port di lxnay perche' l'argomento e' uguale. lxnay vedi se trovi qualche dritta nei primo post

----------

## lavish

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   
> 
>  *xlyz wrote:*   togli mozilla e metti phoenix 
> 
> l'ho in test e non va male, e' vero
> ...

 

Ma state parlando di firefox?  :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma state parlando di firefox? 

 

Si prima si chiamava phoenix poi firebird ed infine firefox. Guarda la data del post

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma state parlando di firefox? 

 

Il primo nome è stato Phoenix, poi fu cambiato a firebird (ma subito tolto perchè uguale a quello di un DBMS). Alla fine optarono per firefox.

Se vedi la data del post ti accorgi che è di due anni fa  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Urk! Non avevo visto la data! Il 3d era partito da xlyz e poi riesumato da lxnay ehm... un po' di casino me lo sono fatto  :Wink: 

Sorry sono stato un po' distrattello! Sapevo dell'evoluzione del nome, per questo non mi piegavo come mai venisse chiamato phoenix ancora  :Razz: 

Ciau!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Urk! Non avevo visto la data! Il 3d era partito da xlyz e poi riesumato da lxnay ehm... un po' di casino me lo sono fatto 

 

No sono io che li ho mergiati assieme.

----------

## mouser

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> sì, si più fare ed è sufficente lanciare x con file di configurazione distinti (ovviamente appositamente configurati), e basta una sola scheda video, ma con due uscite.

 

Non voglio fare il pignolo, ma sei sicuro??? Hai provato?

Ti chiedo così perchè ammetto di non avere mai provato, però conosco (anche se non in maniera approfonditissima) la logica di funzionamento di X e, pur essendo possibile lanciare X specificando un determinato file di configurazione, credo che non sia possibile (a parte che con qualche accrocchio, e nel caso mi piacerebbe conoscerli  :Cool:  ), lanciare su uno stesso pc due serverX. Si possono lanciare n client su un singolo pc (ma anche da pc diffenti), ma, come ho detto prima, l'interfacciamente con l'hardware del sistema viene fatto dal server, non dal client.

Questo implica che si è possibile lanciare X prima con un file di configurazione e poi con un'altro, specificandoli a riga di comando, ma non è possibile lanciare 2 server X sullo stesso pc contemporaneamente (e quindi passando due differenti file di configurazione), ne c'è modo di fare si che client diversi sullo stesso server vadano ad "ingerire" diversi file di configurazione.

Tutto questo ovviamente lo dico analizzando le conoscenze che ho attualmente! Se mi sbaglio e qualcuno è disposto a spiegarmi perchè sbaglio..... bhè, vorrà dire che in futuro leggerò questo post con la lacrimuccia di nostalgia ed esclamando "beata ignoranza"  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Sinceramente non ho provato, l'ho letto in un commento ad una notizia (che è meglio lasciar perdere), e descriveva anche come aveva fatto. L'unica problema, era che dato erano in stanze diverse i terminali, chi era dalla parte senza pc aveva problemi col lettore cd  :Laughing:  . Cmq non ricordo come aveva fatto esattamente, ma forse (e dico proprio forse), usando un solo file di configurazione con più serverlayout (se ricordo bene il nome della sezione), e non so precisamente con quale opzioni aggiuntive, era possibile usare due "terminali" con un pc solo.

----------

## Sparker

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto questo ovviamente lo dico analizzando le conoscenze che ho attualmente! Se mi sbaglio e qualcuno è disposto a spiegarmi perchè sbaglio..... bhè, vorrà dire che in futuro leggerò questo post con la lacrimuccia di nostalgia ed esclamando "beata ignoranza" 
> 
> 

 

Prova a fare, anche da utente normale   X :1

poi switcha con alt+ctrl+F7, alt+ctrl+F8

X accetta in input anche un file di conf

X è un server (e può girare pure come utente). Puoi lanciare tutte le istanze che vuoi

----------

## mouser

Si, ma sul display :1 tu non lavori sul server, bensi' sul client!  A livello server X non puo' lanciare un'interfacci grafica! Il server gestisce i messaggi in arrivo da tastiera, mouse (o altre periferiche di input) ed invia al client informazioni su come generare l'output di conseguenza! Puo' dire al client "senti, l'utente a premuto il pulsante sinistro nel punto X,Y dopodiche' l'ha spostato fino al punto X1,Y1 e ha lasciato il bottone!". E' il client che pensa a fare "ok, nel punto X,Y cade un'area di aggancio di una finestra con origine a,b. Quindi se l'utente ha spostato il mouse nel punto X1,Y1 la finestra dovra' essere ridisegnata nel punto a1,b1."

Il server non e' in grado di gestire l'interfaccia grafica.

Ora la domanda e': con il comando X :1 si lancia un'altro server, o X vedendo che c'e' un server gia' attivo, esegue semplicemente un'altro client?

Sarebbe da provare ad avere 2 files di configurazione, uno (per esempio) settato a 1024x768x32 e l'altro a 800x600x16 e vedere se effettivamente lanciando X :1 e dandogli in pasto il secondo file, viene lanciato con le nuove specifiche (e comunque bisogna anche guardare i processi per vedere se effettivamente 2 server X sono stati lanciati)

Devo fare qualche prova, l'unico problema e' che con la ati ho seriamente qualche problema a switchare da interfaccia ad interfaccia....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: Riguardo al discorso della conversazione server->client, credo che il server non passi neanche le coordinate del mouse, ma gli passa il movimento eseguito; ed il client si occupi pure di gestire le coordinate!

----------

## -YoShi-

Ciao a tutti è possibili usare una gentoo box come una spece di main frame? Cioè con 2 monitor 2 tastiere/mouse che operano sullo stesso pc in maniera separata?

In pratica voglio installare una sk video PCI che avevo in giro e collegarla ad un altro monitor con relativa tastiera e mouse USB (nn l'ho ancora fatto, ma il kernel dovrebbe riconoscermi i 3 device (mouse/keyb/video) come mouse1,key1,e video1.

E' possibile fare in modo che il sistema gestisca sia le periferiche di I/O in modo da avere la 

```

scheda video0 associata a mouse0 e key0 -> console 1-2-3-7

scheda video1 -> mouse1 -> key1 -> console 4-5-6-8

```

è una cosa fattibile? e se si posso avere 2 server grafici distinti sulla stessa macchina? può il kernel gestire una cosa del genere o è fantascienza? se si cosa/quali man mi devo leggere?

----------

## MyZelF

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-52213.html

----------

## -YoShi-

Grazie mille!  :Embarassed:   ho cercato (pure sul forum int) ma son proprio una pippa...nn ho trovato una mazza..

----------

## MyZelF

Di nulla, ma se hai problemi continua sull'altro thread.

Ciao.

----------

## gutter

Come suggerito da MyZelF continua qui.

----------

## X-Act!

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora la domanda e': con il comando X :1 si lancia un'altro server, o X vedendo che c'e' un server gia' attivo, esegue semplicemente un'altro client?
> 
> 

 

Non vorrei dire sciocchezze (e fustigatemi pure se è così!), ma da quello che so il server è uno solo e non c'è motivo per lanciarne 2:

Un server con un solo file di configurazione in cui sono settati due ServerLayout; i due client che accedono allo stesso server, ma ognuno con le sue impostazioni (e quindi con la propria tastiera, mouse, monitor ecc).

E non dovrebbe essere un problema neanche usare due monitor sulla stessa scheda video.

Parlo al condizionale perchè non l'ho mai fatto con due client sullo stesso pc e con hardware diversi, però qualche anno fa facemmo un po di giochini con due pc e da quello che mi ricorno non fu affatto traumatico (e pensare che all'epoca non leggevamo neanche il gentoo forums  :Wink:  )

Per ritornare all'argomento originale (per capirci l'idea di avere due utenti che lavorano contemporaneamente sullo stesso computer) l'idea che mi viene in mente è proprio questa: recupera un pc vecchio (un pentium 2 è sicuramente sufficiente, ma credo anche molto meno), ci metti su il suo serverx (configurato con il suo hardware) e ne fai una console per accedere alle applicazioni che girano sul pc "nuovo".

Considera che noi su un portatile Athlon 2400 Xp con 512Mb di ram abbiamo fatto girare due kde 3.2: le prestazioni erano ovviamente scarsine, ma per navigare e scrivere era + che usabile!

Se invece vuoi qualcosa di ancora + semplice ed "economico" (in ternini di prestazioni) lasci un solo windows manager (kde, gnome, windowmaker o quello che preferisci) e a colpi di ssh e export DISPLAY apri sul secondo pc solo le finestre che ti servono (ad es Firefox!): se i tuoi figli possono vivere senza le icone sul desktop penso che sia la soluzione migliore!

Come ultima possibilità puoi vedere anche se vnc può fare al caso tuo, ma li il discorso prestazioni si fa importante...

----------

## -YoShi-

Ha ecco xchè nn trovavo più il mio post..l'avete mergiato a questo..

----------

## gutter

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ha ecco xchè nn trovavo più il mio post..l'avete mergiato a questo..

 

Ti ho mandato un PM, l'hai letto?

----------

## -YoShi-

Si mi sono accorto dopo tnx  :Smile: 

Domande:

1) xlyz hai risolto? o hai fatto prima a comprare un pc a ciascuno?

2) anche creando 2 xorg.conf poi come faccio a creare 2 xdm daemon per avviare i 2 server grafici?

3) Usando un solo server xorg poteri (dato che es. KDE nn updata ma installa le versioni successive un 2 "slot") potrei usare Utente1 -> KDE 3.3 e Utente2 -> KDE-3.4 

4) Se i 2 user fanno partire 2 film / 1 film e 1 mp3 il sistema si incacchia? o riesce a gestire i processi in maniera separata?

-> Quello che alla fine voglio fare

->  5) se ci installo freevo riesco ad avviarne 2 e mandare il tv-out1(video0) sul tv in sala e il tv-out2(video1) sul tv in camera con 2 mouse bluetooth

         riuscirei a far funzionare i 2 media center in maniera separata?

----------

## Dhaki

Mi dedico a riesumare questo 3d perché parla esattamente di quello che vorrei fare. Solo che non ci riesco... In pratica ho un p4 con due schede video:

```
0000:02:02.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+] (rev 54) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled]
```

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 4057

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 16

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

```

e due monitor (una baracca olivetti e uno buono philips). Ora, quello che vorrei é avere sull'olivetti una vmware a schermo pieno e sull'altro xfce4. Ho provato a metterli in dual screen ma... niente da fare si incazzano. Per adesso uso solamente uno dei due schermi, avendo tolto l'altro dal ServerLayout. Ho provato ad aggiungere un altro ServerLayout ma viene ignorato alla grande. 

Ho anche un altro problema: all'avvio come principale viene scelta la scheda PCI, cosa che mi fa incazzare perché non é proprio buonissima, e preferirei avere l'altro come principale. Ho cercato nel BIOS ma niente, non ci sono opzioni come "First bios boot" o cose simili. Dove devo mettere le mani? La mia mb é una Gigabyte 8IPE1000.

Sapreste darmi una mano?

Ciao, Emo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere questa configurazione http://www.pelloni.org/linux/2screen.html

----------

## neon

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Se hai possibilita' di sceta consiglio o una Banshee della Creative (se non sbaglio) o una S3, che anche quelle andavno bene. Pero' non so se sono compatibili con Linux... questo devi vederlo tu.

 

Io avevo una banshee ed ai tempi (nel 1998) non andava per nulla sotto X nemmeno con i vesa... (ora spero abbiano sviluppato qualcosa)

----------

## ogeidix

Come da topic la domanda è:

E' possibile gestire due sessioni di X distinte (due mouse, due tastiere)

distinte su due monitor ?

Su internet ci sn voci vaghe che ciò sia possibile con alcuni costi (niente DRI e accellerazione 3D)

Io monto una NVIDIA 6600 sapreste dirmi se è possibile collegare un monitor all'interfaccia DVI

e uno alla superVideo ? (non ho la vga semplice)

In extremis sarebbe possibile montare una seconda scheda video? 

La prima è una  PCIE e ho uno slot AGP libero

Tutto questo con che svantaggi ? è possibile giocare (UT2004, Quake4) contemporaneamente su entrambe le sessioni ?

e solo su una  ?

Grazie mille

:: ogeidix

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> Come da topic la domanda è: 
> 
> E' possibile gestire due sessioni di X distinte (due mouse, due tastiere) 
> 
> distinte su due monitor ? 

 

si

 *Quote:*   

> Su internet ci sn voci vaghe che ciò sia possibile con alcuni costi (niente DRI e accellerazione 3D)

 

non so

 *Quote:*   

> Io monto una NVIDIA 6600 sapreste dirmi se è possibile collegare un monitor all'interfaccia DVI 
> 
> e uno alla superVideo ? (non ho la vga semplice) 

 

Anche se fosse possibile te lo sconsiglio: sulla s-video non hai una grande qualità...

 *Quote:*   

> In extremis sarebbe possibile montare una seconda scheda video? 
> 
> La prima è una PCIE e ho uno slot AGP libero 

 

Questo è come l'ho visto fare io...  (sui manuali però =D )

Dubito tu riesca a giocare con entrambi, a meno di non avere un pc come quello di kattivo

----------

## ogeidix

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   In extremis sarebbe possibile montare una seconda scheda video? 
> 
> La prima è una PCIE e ho uno slot AGP libero  
> ...

 

Beh, il mio pc è nuovo nuovo e penso potrebbe anche farcela .... Athlon 3500+ 64bit, 1GB di ram,  NVIDIA6600, sata2 

Altre informazioni per come gestire le due schede video ?

Grazie mille

:: Diego

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mergiato il post di ogeidix con quello di xlyz

----------

